# bel et bien



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Posso tradurre *bel et bien* come "veramente, sicuramente, davvero, infatti"

e.g. *Leur amitié est bel et bien salie par la trahison de XXX.* 

Il mio tentativo : La loro amicizia e' davvero rovinata/sporca dal tradimento di XXX ???

Posso utlizzare il verbo "svilire" qui?


----------



## Corsicum

BenVitale said:


> Posso utlizzare il verbo "svilire" qui?


Je n’ai aucune idée, mais uniquement pour le plaisir de la poésie :
Pour l’amitié, l’amour, si tu acceptes l’équivalence avec « _désormais_ », on pourrait aussi dire : _ormai…per sempre_ qui me semble plus irrémédiable ? . _rovinata_ me semble assez incontournable ?
_Ormai, la loro amicizia e' rovinata dal tradimento di_
_La loro amicizia e' ormai rovinata dal tradimento di_

_Ormai mi hai perso, hai rovinato un'amicizia che poteva essere molto bella._
_Adesso basta! ti dico addio, questa volta PER SEMPRE!_
http://vetrina.clubpoeti.it/article.php?story=20081227191839389


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Si on dit:

(1) Leur amitié est bel et bien salie par la trahison de ....

Et puis

(2) Leur amitié est désormais salie par la trahison de ..... 

Je pense que le sense change.

désormais = à partir de maintenant,  à l'avenir, dans la suite, dès lors, dès maintenant, dorénavant, maintenant, à partir de ce moment-ci.

]bel et bien = réellement, en réalité


----------



## Corsicum

Tu as raison, mais alors il me semble que : « _bello e bene_ »  peut avoir aussi la signification de _vraiment_ pour d’autres contextes, probablement pas celui ci (_D'aprés certains exemples_) ?. Qu’en pensent les spécialistes ?


----------



## Necsus

Ainsi sur le Garzanti:
*bel et bien*: _il était bel et bien mort!_, era proprio bello morto!; _on l'a bel et bien mis en prison_, l'hanno bellamente messo in prigione.

En italien nous avons l'expression 'bell'e buono', qui signifie 'vero e proprio', mais d'habitude il a une nuance négative (un sopruso bell'e buono).


----------



## rocamadour

Buongiorno a tutti! 
Riprendendo l'ultimo post di Necsus (ciao! ) allora forse potremmo tradurre la frase di Ben con:
_La loro amicizia è bell'e rovinata [o bell'e che rovinata] a causa del tradimento di XXX_.


----------



## Corsicum

Merci, c'est interessant ...attendons l'avis de BenVitale et d'autres ? .
A partir de vos exemples, j’ai aussi retrouvé :
_I danari li ha *bell’e bene*, ma non li vuol spendere_
_Sai che ci hai spaventati *bell'e bene*_
_Ti dico che abbiamo sognato *bell'e bene*_
_Per l'ocel, me ne futto *bell'e bene*_

*bell'e bene* : se retrouve aussi *bel et bien* en fin d’expression , c’est peut être rare, et ne se prête pas à cette situation ?
Dans ce cas, par jeux et par plaisir, puisque nous pouvons aussi bien dire en français :
_Leur amitié est salie par la trahison par la trahison de XXX,* bel et bien. *_
Nous pouvons peut être aussi tenter ? :
_La loro amicizia è rovinata a causa del tradimento di XXX,* bell'e bene.... bell'e *rovinata *bene .*_

Come si parla a Firenze, in Toscana :_..è bell’e pronto = è quasi pronto / bell’e pronto = già pronto_
http://www.di.unito.it/~elio/vocab-toscano-2002.pdf


----------

